# Hamburg pa. Show 6.10(sat.).17



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

Who is going there to re-home their frogs.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll be there - got some vipers to pick up. 

I'll be looking for isopods and if anybody there is selling any mini broms


----------



## godjockey (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm gonna try to go. 

Are there ever any Axolotls? My wife has wanted a white albino one for years now, I don't know why. I finally caved and said we can get one.


----------



## Serafim (Mar 29, 2017)

godjockey said:


> I'm gonna try to go.
> 
> Are there ever any Axolotls? My wife has wanted a white albino one for years now, I don't know why. I finally caved and said we can get one.


Michael Shrom had them last show and had some posted. Not sure if he is vending this show


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Serafim said:


> Michael Shrom had them last show and had some posted. Not sure if he is vending this show


Suggest you PM Michael at *Michael Shrom* here on DB for availability info...


----------



## dedman (Sep 5, 2008)

I was talking to Mike at the last show, and he pointed out that he has only missed one Hamburg show in all of the years that they have been held. I've been going for some 20+ years on and off - and I can't think of a time that he hasn't been there. Don't know what he has in stock though as I saw a note on facebook where he was selling some things, and the post was closed as all were sold. (Axolotls)


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I'll have lots of adult and juvenile axolotls, some other salamanders, some feeders, and odds and ends.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll be vending. Shouldn't be near as hot as last June. 
Here's what I have avail. See www.frogsnthings.com for pics and more info.

Thumbnails:
O. Pumilio Rio Bronco
O. Pumilio Colubre
R. Ventrimaculatus
R. Imitator Veradero
R. Imitator Vanzolini
R. Imitator Chazuta
R. Variabilis Southern
R. Amazonicas Arena Blanca

Ameerega:
Chrome Bassleri

Adelphobates:
Yellow galactonatus
Red galactonatus

Dendrobates:
Reticulated auratus
Green/Black auratus
Blue/Black auratus
Leucomelas
Azureus
Metecho Tinctorius
Patricia Tinctorius
Cobalt Tinctorius

Phylobates:
Vittatus

Epipidobates:
Anthonyi Santa Isabel

Bugs etc:
Jumpy, golden delicious and Turkish melanos
Tropical springs
Bean beetles
Isopods

Supplies:
Medications
Repashy supplements, Vitamin A, Morning Wood
10g Tank setups
ABG substrate
Live moss
Sphagnum moss
Drosophila media
Brewer's Yeast
Springtail food
Tadpole chow
Coco huts
Film canisters
And more..


----------



## godjockey (Nov 14, 2009)

I was there today and I must have missed you Keith. I didn't see a single dart frog, but the place was pretty crowded though. 

My wife got your axolotl and can't wait to get her albino white at the August show. Thanks Michael, I'll make sure to send you an email a few days before the show.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

godjockey said:


> I was there today and I must have missed you Keith. I didn't see a single dart frog, but the place was pretty crowded though.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife got your axolotl and can't wait to get her albino white at the August show. Thanks Michael, I'll make sure to send you an email a few days before the show.




Hamburg PA, right? I was there under a big black banner. Captain Ron and Mike Novy had a bunch of nice frogs as well. A couple other usual PDF vendors were not there though. 
Overall a good show. Busy in the AM but ended early with everyone headed to graduation parties. Was good seeing a bunch of folks from the community and making some new ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

The show was great. We were real busy for the first half. The next show is August 5. We will probably pack most of the stuff up early that day because of the heat. It's a good idea to line up contact info ahead of time and be prepared to transport animals in hot weather.


----------

